# Here is a photo to inspire



## SeverinR (Mar 30, 2012)

The pic is of a modern horse in full barding, it would be ceremonial since it doesn't cover perfectly, but I wouldn't doubt someone in the past would have decorated a horse for a ceremony.

Could be used for a description of a parade?

Welcome to Starry Knight Friesians

link goes to main site, click on photo, fun with section, and click on armored horse pic.

Whats better then a majestic Fresian? A majestic fresian in colorful barding.


----------



## LadyPamela (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty horses! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 30, 2012)

Those Frisians are pretty, but I prefer a Trakehner.


----------

